

Best way to put your HN links for later read - dmilanp
http://bookmaark.herokuapp.com/

======
lajlev
I think making two bookmarklets (push current URL and fetch next URL) for this
service. Would improve it's usefulness dramatically.

~~~
dmilanp
Actually yes, I have plans for something like that pretty soon. Thanks for the
feedback.

